# Lapalice Castle, Poland - July 2015



## st33ly (Jul 24, 2015)

It has been approximately 3 years since I last posted on here. I kind of fell out of the Urbex world due to different reasons but never lost interest in it. 

The visit:

I have been on a recent trip to Poland and made a promise to myself that I'd photograph at least one derelict building. Anyway, my girlfriend told me about a modern abandoned castle project only an hours drive from her house so we went for a look. We drove down a small road that lead us into the forest until we came across this huge castle. It was interesting but not really much to see as its basically an empty shell.

History:

I can't find much history on the place. I know that construction started in 1979 and I've heard from polish people that the owner who is an artist and businessman wanted to make a hotel but went bankrupt and has never been able to finish it. My girlfriend told me that Harry Potter fans are trying to raise money to buy the building and turn it into Hogwarts although I'm not sure how true that is... 





































Thanks for Looking!​


----------



## krela (Jul 24, 2015)

Welcome back, lovely report!


----------



## st33ly (Jul 24, 2015)

krela said:


> Welcome back, lovely report!



Thanks, it's good to be back although I don't know for how long exactly. I'm trying to get back into it.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 24, 2015)

Nicely photographed. Not too keen on graffiti in buildings but I do like the picture of the grim reaper.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice one! and a really interesting building,smashing set of pics.


----------



## King Al (Jul 25, 2015)

Beautiful building st33ly, love the towers! Great Pics


----------



## st33ly (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 28, 2015)

Liking it! Very different!  Good stuff in Poland, it's the new urbex frontier for those with the connections, especially romantic ones  Just can't be bothered to get my car over there at the moment, takes like 13 hours to get to Zachodniopomorskie


----------



## smiler (Jul 28, 2015)

I enjoyed that, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow that's lovely! Fantastic pics too, thanks for sharing


----------



## st33ly (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you. I have no idea when I will be going back to Poland but I'm sure it will be quite regular. I will need more time to find some other places over there.


----------

